# nabe von rhd auf lhd umbauen



## NS-Bikes Rider (18. Oktober 2009)

hallo,
ich habe die eastern bikes nabe als rhd. irgendwer hat mir mal erzählt, dass man die nabe auf lhd umbauen kann, indem man die klinken andersrum reinmacht oder so. hat das schonmal jemand ausprobiert oder ist das einfach nur bullshit?
vll kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen 

lg thomas


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2009)

Kann dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, ob das bei der Nabe möglich ist. Aber wenn du den Driver abnimmst, solltest du sehen, ob der selbst die Sperrklinken hat oder die in der Nabe drin sind und dementsprechend auch, ob man sie umstecken kann. Es gibt irgendwo Anleitungen zum Umbau einer GSPORT Ratchet auf LHD. Da gibts zwar ein paar Teile mehr, aber der Umbau ist im Wesentlichen gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NS-Bikes Rider (18. Oktober 2009)

danke schonmal.
also die sperrklinken sind im driver und man kann die umstecken.
hab mir grade mal die gsport nabe angeschaut und im großen ganzen gleicht die meiner nabe.
also müsste das machbar sein?


----------



## HEIZER (18. Oktober 2009)

Das geht ohne Probleme, meine Neffe hat das jetzt schon bei 3 Naben gemacht.


----------



## RISE (18. Oktober 2009)

Ja das geht, dann steckst du sie einfach nur um und schon müsste es funktionieren. Ok, die Kurbel mus natürlich auch LHD tauglich sein.


----------



## NS-Bikes Rider (18. Oktober 2009)

ok danke.
dann werd ich das die tage mal probiern und dann werd ich mal posten obs geklappt hat =)


----------



## G&SDistribution (18. Oktober 2009)

alles easy   klick hier   http://www.bmxer.de/pdfdokumente/Eastern BMX Cassette.pdf


----------



## NS-Bikes Rider (18. Oktober 2009)

saugeil! vielen dank!
die beschreibung ist der wahnsinn xD
"Zusätzlich solltest
du dir ein paar alte Lappen bereit legen und unbedingt die passende Hintergrundmusik. Wir
empfehlen was Rockiges aus den 80ern mit ordentlich verzerrter Gitarre."


----------

